# Hydraulic Throwout Bearing GONE



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello, I don't visit the forum unless I have a problem

My 06's pedal went out on my Y(wife). We live in Alabama and she was in FL. I asked her to check the fluid in the master cylinder and she reported it was black like sludge. I was hoping the rubber had fell out of the cap but it was still there. Went down and got a trailer and brought it back. Buddy Chaney said it would be the throwout bearing. Dropped the tranny and sho nuff. It was wasted.

So, I would like to ask you kind people where would the money be best spent on a new clutch, slave and throwout bearing? I don't race, just dog it out sometimes. Thanks, LB


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

I also found out how to lift the console up here too, thanks! And the problem with the temp switch a while back too, thanks!


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

I actually knew I had a problem a few months back because I heard it chirping and all too. But a Hemi Ram 4 hour drive or the GTO... The GTO gets twice the mpg on the highway.

The Hemi Ram got even worse gas mileage hauling the GTO back home. Shoulda listened to the Y.


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

Got a new slave/throwout bearing: $68
Got a new clutch kit with clutch, pressure plate, pilot bushing and flywheel: $386
Also gonna replace the fluid, any suggestions?
Thanks for the help, think I hear crickets


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just make sure you use the recommended fluid that's on the cap and DO NOT use synthetic. 3/4 Valvoline works great. The black is from clutch dust that get past the slave seals. You should really get a remote bleeder to put on when you do the clutch. It makes it easy to bleed (the stock setup can be troublesome and inconvenient). It also makes it easy to flush out the fluid top to bottom occasionally when it darkens. For a DD I would have gotten the LS7 clutch for about $100 more.


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I got a gallon of Valvoline dex III. When I dumped out the fluid of a 40,000 mile car it was burnt slam up, black as smut. Got 2 broke off studs on the collectors to deal with. Then Crank it up time.

Thanks again:cheers


----------

